# Modern Arnis October Camp Chicago Area, Orland Park, IL



## dng1032 (Aug 23, 2002)

Mabuhay to all...
On behalf of the IMAF, Inc. 

The following is a listing for the Chicago Area Modern Arnis Camp in October 2002....in Orland Park, IL
All are welcome to attend this wonderful camp atmosphere in Master Ken Smith's new school.  Look forward to a fun and informational time...make new friends and meet with old ones...
In honor of our late Teacher, Prof. Remy A. Presas.
Maraming Salamat (thank you very much),

David Ng



Oct 17 - 20, 2002 - Chicago, IL 
Director: Master Ken Smith 
http://www.islanderskarate.com  or
http://www.modernarnis.net 
for more information

CONTACT 

Camp Director: Master Ken Smith 
Email: Ken.Smith@modernarnis.net 
9009 West 151st Street 
Orland Park, IL 60462 
Ph: 708-460-7360 

COST 

IMAF members receive a 10% discount 
$300.00 Pre-register (before October 12th) 
$360.00 at the door 
Rates for individual days available. Contact Master Ken Smith for details. 
Make check payable to: 
IMAF, INC 
9009 West 151st Street 
Orland Park, IL 60462 
TRAINING LOCATION 

Camp will be held at Islander's Karate newly- constructed facility located in Orland Park, IL. Address info. Will be sent upon confirmation.

ACCOMODATION 

Giorgio's Comfort Inn 
8800 West 159th Street 
Orland Park, IL 
(708) 403-1101 
Special Arnis rates available. You must identify yourself with Modern Arnis to receive this special rate.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 27, 2002)

This is going to be a great camp, not the least of which is because it will take place at Ken Smith's new 7000 square foot school. Should be a pretty cool place. I have a feeling that there is going to be a good turnout for this particular place and that this camp should provide a rousing conclusion to this year's IMAF, Inc. camp lineup.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 29, 2002)

Just a reminder of the upcoming Chicago camp.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors


----------



## Mao (Sep 30, 2002)

Ken Smith does a great job of putting on an event. Complete with plenty of h2o, fruit, and general munchies, and even flowers and tableclothes  to make everything look nice! The instruction is top notch as well and the comeraderie is always high. It should be great.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------

